# my rat bit me on the lip!???



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

So spudgy can be a tinsey bit aggressive but i really never worried about it. he's very kind to me and very loving but when ever he's near my face i get worried. i think he bites my lip because he can smell food on them. it usually never leaves a mark or start bleeding but yesterday it did. not much but now i have this mark on my lip and i had to tell my family. they keep telling me how they have things that can hurt me like this certain disease all rats have?? but its just his teeth? my nanna keeps asking when i had my tetnes (sorry can't spell it) shot. it was a few years ago but i don't see what the fuss is all about. so I'm just wanting some closure. has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It has happened to me by my cuddly rat and was an accident. I agree it seems to be a food problem; the telltale sign was when I cried out Remus got very upset that he hurt me. 


Tetanus shots are important but last seven years. Rats like any other animal can carry bacteria or other infections that can enter our skin and cause illness but it is exceedingly rare. Rinse the wound and monitor yourself. If you get sick, tell the doc about the bite. Very routine easy treatment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> It has happened to me by my cuddly rat and was an accident. I agree it seems to be a food problem; the telltale sign was when I cried out Remus got very upset that he hurt me.
> 
> 
> Tetanus shots are important but last seven years. Rats like any other animal can carry bacteria or other infections that can enter our skin and cause illness but it is exceedingly rare. Rinse the wound and monitor yourself. If you get sick, tell the doc about the bite. Very routine easy treatment.
> ...


Thankyou. I got my last shot in I think 2012 or 2011. I know he would never do it on purpose. Thanks for your reply! I can sleep easy now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Rats preen your lips. They chew off the dead skin. This is one way they show how much they love you.

When Fuzzy Rat was dying, literally about the last thing she did was to ask to be lifted to my face, where she preened my lips for the very last time. She was a very sick rat, and it hurt, but I realized how important it was to her so I let her do it.

If your rat lives in your home, it's likely to come into contact with all of the diseases there, but so are you anyway. So no harm done when it kisses you or preens you.

If you take your rat to the city dump evenings so it can explore and play with the wild rats, I wouldn't let it kiss you... Obviously, I'm joking to make a point.

Your rats are as clean or dirty as the places they go, which is also true of your cat or your dog.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

When my rat tooths me too hard I make a very loud squeaky "kissy noise" that sounds like a rat shriek. He gets the message. If he does it on purpose then I discipline him but that only happened once and I think that may have been an accident as well.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

It was an accident though it is noticeable. But he literally grabbed my lip and pulled it. He wasn't grooming but he probably thought it was food 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My rats latch onto little bits of dry skin on my lips and yank... Usually they come off easily... some times it can hurt.


----------

